# glycerin coated melt and pur



## CTAnton (Aug 29, 2016)

The lesson here is that I shouldn't make soap in the summer if I can't wrap it up immediately...that being said..
I've got the dehumidifier running with a fan blowing across the top of the container my bejeweled pumpkins are in....of course it's only been since this morning but am I dreaming that what appears as glycerine on the outside of these soaps is going to get reabsorbed in my lifetime?I'll eat my hat if someone says it will...but I am wondering what might be a better option:
1. Wipe it off with a paper towel
2. run each soap under water and THEN put it in front of the fan with the dehumidifier running....
Reaching out to all you M and P mavens...many thanks!!!


----------



## Aline (Aug 29, 2016)

Definitely don't wash off with water! The glycerin in the soap attracts moisture from the atmosphere which causes the 'sweating'. I use low glycerin soap for some projects...


----------



## CTAnton (Aug 30, 2016)

I guess I should rephrase my question atad. Do I have any chance of the glycerine reabsorbing into the soap...day 2 of the dehumidifier and the fan seems to be helping...just don't know the outcome.


----------



## leslierodriguez (Oct 19, 2016)

I don't like glycerin flavors.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 19, 2016)

leslierodriguez said:


> I don't like glycerin flavors.


 
What?  There are no flavors here. I'm not understanding.   Also, once again, please go to the introduction forum and tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 19, 2016)

Instead of a paper towel, try drying each bar with a 100% white cotton t-shirt or pillowcase because fabric is gentler on the soap than a towel. Then shrink wrap right away and store in a cool, dry place.
Hope this helps!


----------



## shoresoap (Oct 21, 2016)

I had the same issues last summer when the humidity levels were high (I started crafting mp Soap last year Apr 2015). Then I learned I could buy LCP (like cold press) base which does not sweat! Yea! So for summer shows or other high humidity times of the year that's what I use now. Otherwise, I wrap ASAP to keep the sweating at bay. 

 just sharing a recent creation with a new mold


----------

